# B11 rear end mod



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

Before










After









repainted bumper,tail lights and a spoiler added


what do you guys think?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

looks 100x's better... nice work, is that an OEM spoiler or did you just make it work?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

Bmw 325i spoiler i got in pick N pull for $3 at their half off sale. It fit pretty damn perfect without any modification to the spoiler except for cutting some of the studs off because i didnt want to drill six holes into the trunk.



> looks 100x's better... nice work


thanks!!


----------

